# This is when pleco's breed, **pics***



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Have another spawning of pleco's:



























See that's what happens when pleco's spawn lol.


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

Great pics mate


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, thats cool! Ive always heard that plecos are hard to breed! Nice pics! what kinda pleco is that??


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

its an albino bristlenose, some plecs are harder to breed than other's bn's are easier to breed than some plecs but. But malawian are u silversurfer because i have seen that first pic on fishaholics and aquabid


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i have gotta get a pot like that!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

yea i need one like that as well, because its perfect for bns


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Jonno said:


> its an albino bristlenose, some plecs are harder to breed than other's bn's are easier to breed than some plecs but. But malawian are u silversurfer because i have seen that first pic on fishaholics and aquabid


 
Yup its ABN.

Yes i go by many names, it's also on cichlidforum and fishforums.net, and everywhere lol. I enjoy spreading pics. Aquabid that was a whole nether story, but we're not going to get into that, as wasnt me selling the pleco's but another seller.

Wait, are you seeing this photo on aquabid again? i've only come across one auction but that was like a month or two ago..


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

no it was awhile ago when i saw it, then i went on fishaholics and saw it there but do they always spawn in that clay pot thing because i would really like to get one of those!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ah, yea, here's more pics of the pair:


















Yea, actually i didnt have the right cave before, like lil over a month ago, so i asked few other pleco breeder's around here, gave me contact for caves, not even a week later after adding the new cave in they bred! Been breeding in this cave ever since, leaving clump of eggs in the back bottem corner. Here's the contact that i got my caves from:
http://www.wiscichlidforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1124


Try him out, they work!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Ya, 
Nice pics Malawian Pro! The common name for those caves are terra cotta caves. They do come in different sizes. The 4"-5" size is the best for BN. They should sell for between $4 to $6. A clay flowerpot works just as good. You can get those for under $1...but you have to notch it out.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

going to look for a place in the uk where i can get some of those


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

just get some flower pots and a lil saw from a hardware store works great, my dad has them all over in his fish room i did have a huge flower pot for my oscar it was so cute watching him just peak out of it when someone comes in the room but yeah just get some flower pots and a small hacksaw works great


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i really like the caves i got flower pots a pipe in there but they never use it so i might order one of them caves because they are cool


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The terra cotta caves used to be quite common. They are harder to find now, due to the manufactor requiring a minimum order of a full case...and not replacing any breakage.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea, exactly, hence why we've turned to private makers like the guy i listed, he attends the GCCA has alot of caves..


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow, that's awsome! I LOVEEEEE your plecos! It's it pretty rare for plecos to breed?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

not really as long as u have the ideal setup for them then not at all, some are harder to breed then others.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice pare, how big are tey? I see albino bn plecs all the time, what kind tank do u need for 1?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots MP, they're a beautiful pair :-D


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

hey i just got a pair of albino BN's they're so neat, my dad has a pair of reg BN plecos that had 25% albino fry


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Great pics and your male is very handsome. :mrgreen:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx. If it's for just show u can get away with a smaller one in a 10g, but larger males 4" should prolly have a 20L.

These are breeding in a 10g.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Man I want me a pair of them so bad but rihgt now I've only got a 10g but hopefully soon I'll be gettting 44g corner tanganyika setup and I'll have to get me a pair. Will you be selling those fry MP??


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea hopefully around xmas i will be selling some.

If you want a pair you can do a pair in a 10g for breeding, that's what most breeder's use a 10 or 20L, personally i plan on moving these guys to a 20L so fry can have more room to grow out so i dont have to catch them all and move them. Good thing is they all will get along, parents don't eat the fry or anything. These guys are free swimming a week after the eggs are layed, but few days the dad will keep them in the cave and not let them out to protect them.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

why dnt you go for dwarf bn's you can keep them in a 10 gal!

- Jonno


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Yea hopefully around xmas i will be selling some.
> 
> If you want a pair you can do a pair in a 10g for breeding, that's what most breeder's use a 10 or 20L, personally i plan on moving these guys to a 20L so fry can have more room to grow out so i dont have to catch them all and move them. Good thing is they all will get along, parents don't eat the fry or anything. These guys are free swimming a week after the eggs are layed, but few days the dad will keep them in the cave and not let them out to protect them.


Well when you're ready to sell them post somethin and I'll most likely buy some will they be old enough to sex by that time because I would really like to get a pair.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Well i dnt have any, but i wouldn't ship to the usa anyway but they usually have some on aquabid like these: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcatfish&1131937453

Hope thats helped!

- Jonno


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Jonno said:


> Well i dnt have any, but i wouldn't ship to the usa anyway but they usually have some on aquabid like these: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcatfish&1131937453
> 
> Hope thats helped!
> 
> - Jonno


Actually I was talking to MalawianPro


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

oo i see !


----------

